# Fuente de poder para radio de banda civil



## voyteck (Nov 14, 2008)

Que tal compañeros, tengo un problema y quisiera que me ayudaran con ello de favor.

Se esta pensando en instalar un radio de banda civil como los utilizados en los coches, pero esta vez instalado en la casa mediante una fuente de poder y con una antena en el techo, algo asi como una central o estacion de radio pero en el domicilio.
En la casa de otro familiar tienen instalado un radio de esta forma y lo alimentan con una fuente de 10 amperes y 12volts, todo esto conectado a una antena de unos 7metros aproximadamente. Exteriormente la fuente mencionada si es algo grandesita, como del tamaño de una caja de zapatos. 

Yo poseo una fuente regulada de 13.8 volts de 5 a 7 amperes y me gustaria saber si me es util para este proyecto o no, ya que de no ser util tengo pensado venderla para adquirir una que si me funcione.
Me podrian decir a que se debe que alimenten el radio antes mencionado con 10 amperes? acaso esto es para darle mayor potencia de transmision, es decir que la señal de radio tenga mas alcance?


saludos y gracias


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Eso depende del consumo que tenga la emisora, una forma facil de adivinar el consumo es, comprobar el fusible de la misma de cuantos Amperios es, y te indicara el consumo máximo si es de 5A te sobra la fuente que tienes.
Antonio.


----------



## eb7ctx (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola, con la que tienes tienes suficiente, las radios de CB no dan mas de 4 watios (si no están trucadas)
poner una de 10 a mas Amperios no te dará mas potencia ni mas alcance.

Un saludo


----------



## zaiz (Nov 19, 2008)

voyteck dijo:
			
		

> Que tal compañeros, tengo un problema y quisiera que me ayudaran con ello de favor.
> 
> Se esta pensando en instalar un radio de banda civil como los utilizados en los coches, pero esta vez instalado en la casa mediante una fuente de poder y con una antena en el techo, algo asi como una central o estacion de radio pero en el domicilio.
> En la casa de otro familiar tienen instalado un radio de esta forma y lo alimentan con una fuente de 10 amperes y 12volts, todo esto conectado a una antena de unos 7metros aproximadamente. Exteriormente la fuente mencionada si es algo grandesita, como del tamaño de una caja de zapatos.
> ...



Te sirve bien desde 3A. Y desde luego que la que tienes es muy útil y más si es regulada. Un radio banda civil trabaja bien con los 13.8V.
Si le ponen 10A es para darle solvencia y les debe funcionar muy bien pero el alcance es igual que con 5 o 7. La tuya es muy adecuada, no creo que debas venderla.


----------



## voyteck (Nov 19, 2008)

gracias a todos por sus respuestas, con lo que me dicen quedo mas que aclarada mi duda.


saludos


----------

